#   4   (  )

## Sveta__S

!
, -,   4 (   )    1  2015      1011410.  ?

----------


## 2015

,    .  1     -     .

----------


## Mara_99

1010421	  (    2  164 )    -   	 1

----------


## Sveta__S

!

----------


## AlevtinaS

- :
  ,           (, ) ( 4,   110)    ,           (, ) ( 4,   100).
  ,           (, ) ( 4,   100)    ,           (, ) ( 4,   110).
    ?       020,   . .030
   ..
, !!

----------


## Mara_99

4   ,         1011410  1010421  . .120 ,         . 100  110         .

----------


## Mara_99

1010447
      (-   ()   (, )      (   (, ),     0        146 ,  1,  172 ,  3

1010448
   (-       (, )      (, ),     0      
 146 ,  1,  154 ,  10,  166 ,  4

----------


## AlevtinaS

,     -

 030=110=120

  ,  ..

----------


## AlevtinaS

> 1010447
>       (-   ()   (, )      (   (, ),     0        146 ,  1,  172 ,  3
> 
> 1010448
>    (-       (, )      (, ),     0      
>  146 ,  1,  154 ,  10,  166 ,  4


     ,   ,,.  , -    .110,100,    . , ..

----------


## Mara_99

?        ,         .
    1 ?       ,     ,        .      . 
            .

----------


## AlevtinaS

- ..)   ,      . .
.  ...    1000 ,  . 
  .20    ..
Mara   !)

----------

